# Plant ID?



## battu_co (Oct 25, 2008)

I got these plants without name tags. Can somebody ID this please?
The second one looks like H. difformis, is it?

Thanks


----------



## bad_guy (Jan 11, 2008)

The first may be is small "Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'"
the second i don't know ... ^^


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The second looks like it might be Hygrophila difformis or Hygrophila balsamica.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

AaronT said:


> The second looks like it might be Hygrophila difformis or Hygrophila balsamica.


Yeah, I agree with that. I think I lean more toward emersed growth of the latter. You'll find out soon enough which it is. Some people have said that they haven't had any trouble putting emersed _H. balsamica_ in with fish, while others have. Caution would be wise and it would behoove you to soak the stems for a few days just in case.

I agree with the sword ID as well.


----------



## battu_co (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks, good info. I have H. difformis in my tank and it looks different. If it was balsamica, i'd better take it out of my tanks.


----------

